# Has anyone tried LiveSmart Hearty Stew (chicken or salmon) from SmartPak?



## karenmeow (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just joined and this is my first post... I have a 6.5 year old Maltese (named Pebbles) and a 2 year old rescue (named Ponyo, possible Jack Russell Terrier mix). I've been trying different foods for Pebbles because he started getting tear stains and I'm not sure why?? In the past few months, I have tried Merrick's, California Natural, Lotus, and Orijen. I keep hearing that it is better to feed grain-free food so I'm trying Orijen.

I was browsing SmartPak (website for horse supplies, known for their SmartPak supplements) but I noticed they have a section for dogs now and I found these two stews that look interesting.

LiveSmart Hearty Chicken Stew - Adult Dog Food from SmartPak Equine
LiveSmart™ Hearty Chicken Stew: Hand Carved Chicken in Pumpkin Soup Formula

Hand-carved, human grade white meat chicken comes in a rich pumpkin soup with carrots and peas

Other Ingredients
Boneless Chicken, Water, Pumpkin, Carrot, Pea, Tapioca Starch, Sunflower Oil, Calcium Carbonate, Tricalcium Phosphate, Fish Oil, Xanthan Gum, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Nicotinic Acid (Source of Vitamin B3), Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Manganese Sulfate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement.

LiveSmart Hearty Salmon Stew from SmartPak Equine
LiveSmart™ Hearty Salmon Stew: Wild Pacific Salmon in Sweet Potato Soup Formula

Human grade Wild Pacific Salmon comes in a rich sweet potato soup with pumpkin and peas.

Other Ingredients
Salmon, Water, Pumpkin, Pea, Sweet Potato, Tapioca Starch, Sunflower Oil, Calcium Carbonate, Tricalcium Phosphate, Guar Gum, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement.

How do these look?? I thought it was interesting because they both say they use "human grade" meat sources.


----------

